# Kitchen splashbacks/upstands - sizes ?



## EdK (16 Oct 2010)

Hi - my folks have a kitchen with a granite top and are keen to have a low splashback/upstand running along the wall.

They want an oak one - but not sure on dimensions.... 

I thought maybe something like 75mm high and 15mm thick would look right ? Any thoughts on what is normally done ?

Also what kind of profile is normally used for this ?
The kitchen is oak look / veneer an the house is an old cottage with fairly traditional look/feel.

Should I scribe the internal corners(like skirting boards) or just mitre them ?

Thanks for any thoughts.
Ed


----------



## jasonB (16 Oct 2010)

On granite tops I usually go with 90-100mm high and 20mm thick, edge detail to match the worktop and I usually prefer a very small chamfer no more than 2mm accross but pencil round (3mm radius) is another option.

Scribe if the corner is heavily moulded as a mitre will open up

Jason


----------



## Lons (16 Oct 2010)

Exactly what Jason said but I have used down to 12mm thick and up to 30mm in granite (witch surprisingly looked really good.) 

What will be above the upstand? Is it left as painted plasterboard or tiled as this would affect the finished viewable thickness.

Bob


----------



## EdK (17 Oct 2010)

Thanks - yes it will be painted plasterboard - thanks for the dimensions, I will have a go.
So the pattern is a really simple and small round over - I didn't think of that !
Ed


----------



## Lons (17 Oct 2010)

EdK":2jay5hfn said:


> Thanks - yes it will be painted plasterboard - thanks for the dimensions, I will have a go.
> So the pattern is a really simple and small round over - I didn't think of that !
> Ed



Ed

Why don't you mock up a few short lengths of softwood in relevant thickness and see for yourself

cheers

Bob


----------



## Russell (18 Oct 2010)

Just had a Quartz silestone worktop installed on Friday it looks the brilliant upstand is 70mm. I had quartz upstands to match


----------

